# Ą Ę



## Poland91pl

Mam pytanie odnośnie głosek ą i ę, a dokładniej o ich wymowę. 
Jak ę jest na końcu to mówimy e.
A jak ę jest w środku to nie macie wrażenia, że jednak troszkę leciutkie, takie dosłownie muśnięte N tam słychać np. w wyrazie " będę"?

Jesli chodzi o "ą" na końcu to zauważyłem, że moi znajomi i ja i w sumie prawie wszyscy kolo mnie (Kielce) mówią- om zamiast ą np. Wezmą 
Moze to jakiś dialekt ?


----------



## ornityna

1. Jeśli ą lub ę jest przed spółgłoskami typu /b, d, g/ itd., jest wymawiane jako [om] i [em] itd. Np. dębem [dembem], będę [bende], bąk [boŋk].
2. Jeśli ą lub ę jest przed spółgłoskami typu /f, s/ itd., wymawiane jest jako samogłoska nosowa. Np. gęś, sążny itd.
3. Na końcu wyrazu ę jest najczęściej wymawiane jako [e], ą jako samogłoska nosowa. Np. będę [e] vs. będą [ą].
4. W niektórych dialektach te samogłoski rzeczywiście wymawiane są jako samogłoska+spółgłoska nosowa.
(Transkrypcja fonetyczna została uproszczona.)


----------



## Ben Jamin

ornityna said:


> 1. Jeśli ą lub ę jest przed spółgłoskami typu /b, d, g/ itd., jest wymawiane jako [om] i [em] itd. Np. dębem [dembem], będę [bende], bąk [boŋk].
> 2. Jeśli ą lub ę jest przed spółgłoskami typu /f, s/ itd., wymawiane jest jako samogłoska nosowa. Np. gęś, sążny itd.
> 3. Na końcu wyrazu ę jest najczęściej wymawiane jako [e], ą jako samogłoska nosowa. Np. będę [e] vs. będą [ą].
> 4. W niektórych dialektach te samogłoski rzeczywiście wymawiane są jako samogłoska+spółgłoska nosowa.
> (Transkrypcja fonetyczna została uproszczona.)


Ja i wielu innych wymawiamy [beŋde], lub w starannej wymowie [beŋdę]. Spróbuj wymówić najpierw "będę" a potem "ben"+"de", z "n" wymawianym dokadnie tak jak w "dzban", a z pewnością usłyszysz różnicę.


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> Ja i wielu innych wymawiamy [beŋde], lub w starannej wymowie [beŋdę].


Jak niedawno byłem na kursie emisji głosu, lektorka mnie w kółko ścigała za wymawianie "cię" powołując się na normę (cieeee!). Problem w tym, że (też) ją odbieram jak wymowę trochę niestaranną, a że recytowaliśmy inwokację z Pana Tadeusza, hiperpoprawność włączała mi się automatycznie.


----------



## uszanka

ornityna said:


> 1. Jeśli ą lub ę jest przed spółgłoskami typu /b, d, g/ itd., jest wymawiane jako [om] i [em] itd. Np. dębem [dembem], będę [bende], bąk [boŋk].
> 2. Jeśli ą lub ę jest przed spółgłoskami typu /f, s/ itd., wymawiane jest jako samogłoska nosowa. Np. gęś, sążny itd.
> 3. Na końcu wyrazu ę jest najczęściej wymawiane jako [e], ą jako samogłoska nosowa. Np. będę [e] vs. będą [ą].
> 4. W niektórych dialektach te samogłoski rzeczywiście wymawiane są jako samogłoska+spółgłoska nosowa.
> (Transkrypcja fonetyczna została uproszczona.)


Odnosząc się do przykładów, powiem: dembem, bendę, ale jednak bąk.
Na końcu jednak wymówię "ę", tak samo jak powiem: robią, a nie robiom.


----------



## Poland91pl

uszanka said:


> Odnosząc się do przykładów, powiem: dembem, bendę, ale jednak bąk.
> Na końcu jednak wymówię "ę", tak samo jak powiem: robią, a nie robiom.


Z tego co słyszałem to wymawianie ę na końcu to hiperpoprawność ja nie wymawiam 

A om wymawiam zamiast ą na końcu, bo .... każdy tu tak mówi, więc to takie naturalne dla mnie jak to, że mówimy np. Ja się kąpę lub sie się drapę, ja kopę piłkę ( musiałem się nawet upewnić, czy taka forma jak kopię^ istnieje ) albo jak to, że w sklepie moge poprosić o zrywkę


----------



## Oletta

Poland91pl said:


> Jesli chodzi o "ą" na końcu to zauważyłem, że moi znajomi i ja i w sumie prawie wszyscy kolo mnie (Kielce) mówią- om zamiast ą np. Wezmą
> Moze to jakiś dialekt ?



Na Górnym Śląsku też jest taka tendencja, tylko z pewnością wyrazy wymawiane są z innym akcentem niż u Was w kieleckim . Wspomniane przez Ciebie -om jest wymawiane z przegłosem, więc nie jest to czyste "o".


----------



## uszanka

Poland91pl said:


> Z tego co słyszałem to wymawianie ę na końcu to hiperpoprawność ja nie wymawiam
> 
> A om wymawiam zamiast ą na końcu, bo .... każdy tu tak mówi, więc to takie naturalne dla mnie jak to, że mówimy np. Ja się kąpę lub sie się drapę, ja kopę piłkę ( musiałem się nawet upewnić, czy taka forma jak kopię^ istnieje ) albo jak to, że w sklepie moge poprosić o zrywkę



No proszę, człowiek się uczy całe życie.  I ponoć głupi umiera. 
Strasznie dziwne jest dla mnie to, co piszesz. W życiu nie słyszałam, żeby ktoś tak mówił. 
Om na końcu zamiast ą jest w moich okolicach uznawane za wynik kiepskiego wykształcenia albo niechlujstwa językowego. 
Nigdy nie usłyszałam, że mówię hiperpoprawnie. Tak mnie uczono od dziecka.


----------



## jasio

uszanka said:


> Om na końcu zamiast ą jest w moich okolicach uznawane za wynik kiepskiego wykształcenia albo niechlujstwa językowego.
> Nigdy nie usłyszałam, że mówię hiperpoprawnie. Tak mnie uczono od dziecka.


To tak, jak u mnie. Aczkolwiek biorąc pod uwagę zalew ludzi na stanowiskach i w mediach - podobno z wykształceniem - mówiących "-om", a nawet "-o", nie zdziwiłbym się, gdyby się okazało, że za chwilę wymowa nosówkowa będzie traktowana jako oznaka snobizmu.


----------



## marco_2

Poland91pl said:


> A om wymawiam zamiast ą na końcu, bo .... każdy tu tak mówi, więc to takie naturalne dla mnie jak to, że mówimy np. Ja się kąpę lub sie się drapę, ja kopę piłkę ( musiałem się nawet upewnić, czy taka forma jak kopię^ istnieje ) albo jak to, że w sklepie moge poprosić o zrywkę



O tak, pamiętam swoje zdziwienie, gdy w czasie studenckich praktyk kolonijnych opiekowałem się grupą chłopców z Kielecczyzny i słyszałem, jak mówili "wykąpe się" czy "wydłube mu oko". Dziwiłem się tym bardziej, że moja babcia pochodziła z okolic Opatowa Kieleckiego i nigdy tak nie mówiła. Inna rzecz, że w standardowej polszczyźnie po niektórych spółgłoskach w pierwszej osobie liczby pojedynczej wymawiamy -e niepoprzedzone miękkością, np. idę - idziesz, sięgnę - sięgniesz czy wezmę - weźmiesz, ale 'b' i 'p' do nich nie należą. A co do wymowy "ą" w środku wyrazu, to pamiętam, jak mój polonista z liceum zwrócił naszą uwagę na to, że czasem wymawiamy "'ą" tam, gdzie go nie ma, np. w słowie *kąserwy* chociaż *kompać się*, wszystko zależy od typu spółgłoski, która występuje po *ą* czy *on.*


----------



## Poland91pl

uszanka said:


> No proszę, człowiek się uczy całe życie.  I ponoć głupi umiera.
> Strasznie dziwne jest dla mnie to, co piszesz. W życiu nie słyszałam, żeby ktoś tak mówił.
> Om na końcu zamiast ą jest w moich okolicach uznawane za wynik kiepskiego wykształcenia albo niechlujstwa językowego.
> Nigdy nie usłyszałam, że mówię hiperpoprawnie. Tak mnie uczono od dziecka.


Mówisz o ą czy ę?


----------

